# my deer



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

fur seeker said:


> for everyone who wants to see pics (all of you), i tried to upload a few but it didn't work. i'll have to try it again. it said it was complete but i couldn't find them.


The file size might be too large. Photobucket works pretty good too if you haven't tried opening a photobucket account. If none of that works shoot me email with them and I will try and get them posted for ya!


----------

